# 3rd Annual Hell of the South, March 31, 2012



## EMB145 Driver (Aug 17, 2006)

Middle TN, AL, GA, MS, and KY area cyclist check out this race on 3/31/2012.

SVMIC Cycling | A True Classic Style Race


----------



## scottzj (Oct 4, 2010)

I have thought about doing this race, however I might not use my typical Carbon race bike and use the secondary one.


----------



## EMB145 Driver (Aug 17, 2006)

I've ridden the course several times over the last few months. It's perfectly fine to ride your good bike on this course. My team puts the race on, and no one picks a different bike to use on this course. There is the occasional pothole, but otherwise the road is just rough asphalt, nothing that will damage a bike, but it will wear on you. It's probably the most fun road race in TN!


----------



## scottzj (Oct 4, 2010)

Yeah I race with Marx-Bensdorf and BPC Cycling Team. I think we have a handfull that are thinking about attending this race. Sounds like a good ride for sure.


----------



## EMB145 Driver (Aug 17, 2006)

Just a bump to get you Mid-South area folks thinking about doing this race. If you're a Cat5, don't plan to do a day of registration, that field is almost full.


----------

